# kenmore washer



## archbarb (Jan 19, 2009)

When the washing machine goes to the spin cycle, it makes a very loud (almost grinding) noise. The water will drain but does not spin. Only makes loud noise. I can twist the tub to the left and it will barely turn. I tilted it back and it appears the motor is running but not sure where the noise is coming from. Its approx. 10 years old, and is used alot. Is there a bushing or coupling that maybe broken?

Any help would be great


----------



## archbarb (Jan 19, 2009)

Was prepared to buy new washer and dryer, but wanted to check again. Found coupling from motor to gearbox broken. Went to Sears, spent $19.00 and repaired. Sure beats the cost of new machine.


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

:laughing: OMG, I thought we were the only ones with this idiotic problem.

we have the EXACT same issue. Makes a louder noise, water drains, no spinning.

we've never paid anyone to fix it... our quick (very unprofessional :whistling2 fix........ Open the door to the washer and close it. Wierdly, it resets itself and then spins.

So what did you do to fix it? did sears come to you? did you get a part from them? This is a stupid thing we've dealt with for months and just procrastinated about!


----------



## archbarb (Jan 19, 2009)

diy'er on LI said:


> :laughing: OMG, I thought we were the only ones with this idiotic problem.
> 
> we have the EXACT same issue. Makes a louder noise, water drains, no spinning.
> 
> ...


Ours would not reset. It would just grind until you turned it off. I belong to alot of forums much like this one, so I went to Google and typed in kenmoreforums.com and was refered to applianceblog.com.. From there I found out that Whirlpool made sears washers that started model #'s with 110. Pull up diagram, blew up pictures to see exactly what they were and being an engineer, figured out quickly what was wrong. Unplugged, tilted back against wall, saw the broken coupling. Removed pump, motor and there it was. Went to Sears, spent $19.00 for part, came home, installed and running within the hour. 

Sorry for the long answer, but I get carried away sometimes. Reply back if I can help in any way.

Archie


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

good to know. I will keep this in mind. I've been waiting for the day that it no longer resets..... 

thanks for the info!


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

This belongs in the appliance forum


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> This belongs in the appliance forum


This IS the appliance forum!


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

One positive about buying Sears appliances is that parts are easy to get, so if you're handy, you can usually fix it yourself and save a lot of $$.

What I do not like about Sears appliances, is that they are built from the cheapest materials. Too much plastic.
We had a front-loading washer several years ago that started making "bearing" noises.
When we had the service guy in, he said the bearings were shot, and it would cost more to repair than the cost of a new machine.
This machine was only 3yrs old! All of our other machines had lasted 10+ years.

We ended up buying another Sears machine (top loader this time) but only because Sears promised to refund the cost of the service call if we bought another Sears unit.
I urged my dad not to buy another Sears, but he really wanted that $100 service call back.

And it was my dad who bought the 2nd Sears washer, not I. He had to wait about 2 months for his refund on the service call.

FW


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

KE2KB said:


> This IS the appliance forum!



I bin drinking too much ....:huh:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

diy'er on LI said:


> Open the door to the washer and close it. Wierdly, it resets itself and then spins.


Your lid switch is intermittent; it prevents the machine from spinning if it (falsely) thinks the lid is open.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> I bin drinking too much ....:huh:


If this were the real world you would have seen flashing lights in your rear view mirror and they would be checking your Blood Alcohol Level just about now.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> If this were the real world you would have seen flashing lights in your rear view mirror and they would be checking your Blood Alcohol Level just about now.



I'm not driving my house Yoyzi lol but let'em come!

They'll never take me alive...!!!lol


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> Your lid switch is intermittent; it prevents the machine from spinning if it (falsely) thinks the lid is open.


So that's the problem? Thanks... I know absolutely nothing about the inner workings of a washer, so this helps a lot.

don't trust myself to fix the problem, and we're too cheap to call in a repair guy! Just like the other poster said, sears washers are cheaply made... Ours was also cheaply priced. 

In the fantasy land of lotto, I would love to replace it with a shiny LG front loader...... mmmmmm.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

diy'er on LI said:


> So that's the problem? Thanks... I know absolutely nothing about the inner workings of a washer, so this helps a lot.


Here's one way they do a lid switch
http://www.acmehowto.com/howto/appliance/washer/check/lidswitch.php

Here's pix of the complete ass'y.
http://images.google.com/images?cli...tch"&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------

